# James Durham on Romes errors regarding Justification by Faith



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2014)

Since the subject of a recent apostate to Roman Catholicism has come up on another thread I thought I'd post two sermons by James Durham that address their errors over Justification by Faith. The attached PDF contains sermons 54 and 55 from Durham's _Christ Crucified: or, The Marrow of the Gospel in Seventy-Two Sermons on the Fifty-Third Chapter of Isaiah_. The small folio edition published by Naphtali Press which went through two printings is out of print. However, a revised 2 volume 8vo edition is now available from the NP backlist of Durham titles published print on demand. See the link. I have a couple of the folio volumes left; contact me if interested in that edition.
Sermons on Isaiah 53, volume 1 by James Durham (Hardcover) - Lulu
View attachment DurhamIsa53Sermons54-55.pdf


----------

